
OpenBSD changes of note 6 - gbrown_
http://www.tedunangst.com/flak/post/openbsd-changes-of-note-6
======
fulafel
Does anyone have a short recap of "Prevent wireless frame injection attack
described at 33C3 in the talk titled “Predicting and Abusing WPA2/802.11 Group
Keys” by Mathy Vanhoef. " ?

------
protomyth
_Remove “CVS tips” section from the web site. This forbidden knowledge is now
forbidden._

I am intrigued, but a tad bit confused.

~~~
notaplumber
Nothing too important.

[http://cvsweb.openbsd.org/cgi-
bin/cvsweb/www/faq/faq5.html.d...](http://cvsweb.openbsd.org/cgi-
bin/cvsweb/www/faq/faq5.html.diff?r1=1.286&r2=1.285)

